# Laptop zum Arbeiten, Videos schauen gesucht!



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (11. März 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich habe vor, mir bald einen Laptop zu kaufen, den ich vorwiegend zum Arbeiten, Filme/Videos schauen benutzen werde. Ab und an sollte er auch ein Spiel wie Fifa hinbekommen, spielen tu ich aber nur noch gelegentlich.

Ich habe zwei Modelle herausgesucht und brauche eure Meinung, welches besser ist bzw ein Hinweis auf ein anderes, gutes Produkt. Zu ersterem habe ich einen Link, zum Zweiten nicht, da liste ich die Daten einfach auf.

1. Lenovo G 580 MBBGHGE I7-3520M/8GB/1TB 
LENOVO G580 MBBGHGE i7-3520M/8GB/1TB Kaufberater kaufen bei Saturn

2. Toshiba SAT L850-11Q I7-3610QM/8GB/750GB

Intel Core i7 3610QM (Quad Core, Lenovo nur Dual Core)
AMD Radeon HD 7670M
8192 MB DDR3 Ram
750GB
1366x768

Ich habe beide Modelle gesehen und muss dazu sagen, dass der Lenovo besser verarbeitet ist. Die Tastatur gibt nicht nach, die des Toshiba schon erheblich. Der Toshiba wirkt nicht so wertig. Gleichzeitig hat er aber die bessere Leistung, oder?
Im Moment kosten beide Modelle exact 699 Euro.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe,

Henrik


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

Der Lenovo wäre für Spiele sogar besser, da die mobile 7670m schlechter als die mobile 635m ist. Und nen Quadcore braucht man für Office&co nicht, und für die Spiele, für die die Grafikkarte reicht, genügt ebenfalls ein Dualcore.

Daher würd ich den Lenovo nehmen.

Für Fifa würde auch eine 620m schon locker reichen.


----------



## Enisra (11. März 2013)

hmmm, wenn es für zum arbeiten ist
Kauf dir ein Macbook


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (12. März 2013)

@ Herbboy: danke schonmal  ich persönlich dachte, dass die AMD grafikkarte stärker ist, aber seis drum. Wie ist das ganze unter dem Aspelt zu sehen, dass der Laptop ja auch etwas halten soll... der Quadcore ist ja quasi länger aktuell bzw liefert eine höhere Leistung...

@ enisra: das liebe geld...


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2013)

Also, für Offcie & co isses echt egal, ob du nen Qaud oder Dualcore hast, und da gibt es keinen Grund, warum das in 3-4 Jahren anders sein soll. Im Gegenteil: der ja höher getaktete Dual könnte sogar manchmal schneller sei. Und bei Spielen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da mal Spiele gibt, die mit ner 635m noch gut laufen, aber nen Quadcore dafür bräuchten und/oder mit nem 2,3GHz-Quad besser laufen als mit nem 2,9GHz-Dualcore. Ein moderner 2,9er Dualcore ist auch eher mit nem Sockel775-Quadore zu vergleichen, trotz der "nur" 2 Kerne.

Und im Schnitt ist die Nvidia 635m NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ auch ca 7-8% schneller als die AMD 7670m AMD Radeon HD 7670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ , so dass selbst bei einem kleinen Vorteil des Quadcores dieser weider aufgefressen wird  



Ich hab neulich auch den Kauf eines Notebooks überlegt, und hätte auch fast ein Lenovo mit ner 635m genommen - da kam dann leider doch noch was dazwischen. Das war ein Megaschnäppchen, 500€ für das 580G (also 15,6 Zoll) mit nem core i3 bei Saturn. Normalerweise kosteten Modelle Anfang des Jahres mit ner 630m/635m eher ab 800€.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (12. März 2013)

Ok, danke, dann werde ich den Lenovo nehmen, es sei denn, mir kann jemand noch ein ganz anderes Modell empfehlen, was natürlich nicht schlecht wäre 
Was ich noch vergessen hatte: Lohnt es sich noch bis zu 100€ mehr auszugeben? also bekommt man für 800€ überverhältnismäßig mehr leistung oder nur genausoviel im verhältnis?

viele grüße


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2013)

Nee, für mehr Geld wird es nicht direkt wirklich besser. AMD bietet leider so gut wie nix lohnenswertes an Grafikkarten, erst bei viel teureren Modellen. 

Aber es gibt für um die 600€ auch was mit ner 640m, da ist dann aber die Frage, ob so ein modell dann auch "beim Rest" so gut ist wie das Lenovo, wobei es da u.a. auch ein andere Lenovo mit der 640m gibt.

Hier mal ne Liste: Notebooks im Preisvergleich aber genau schauen, ich hab nach 640m gefiltert, aber es kann passieren, dass ein Laptop nur gefunden wurde, weil "640m" wegen was ganz anderem gefunden wurde 

In 17 Zoll gibt es das Asus X75VD-TY205H für ca 600€ bei redcoon.de


*edit* es gibt doch sogar für um die 600-700€ schon eine 650m: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Preis...=e&xf=884_NVIDIA+(dediziert)~2379_15.4#xf_top  sind aber erstmal alles Acer einer Modellreihe, für etwas über 700€ dann ein MSI


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (12. März 2013)

Ok, danke, bei den meisten Acer Geräten müsste ich noch ein OS dazu kaufen, wozu der Lenovo dann doch einen stärkeren Prozessor hat und doppelt so viel Ram, naja, ein Streit um kaisers bart wenn man so will....

danke auf jeden fall, ich weiß jetzt, wonach ich suchen soll bzw werde das lenovo nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2013)

Ich hab grad zwei Notebooks bei Mediamarkt gesehen: ein Lenovo G780 für unter 600€: LENOVO G780 i3-2328M/8GB/500GB Notebooks g  das ist halt dann 17 Zoll, ansonsten ähnlich dem G580, die CPU ist etwas "schwächer"

und ein Samsung mit ner AMD 8750m, die ist sogar etwas besser als die 640m, und es kostet nur 500€: SAMSUNG Serie 3 NP-300E5E-S04DE i3-3210M/4GB/500GB Notebooks g  die CPU ist ein Dualcore mit 2,5GHz, also etwas schwächer als beim Lenovo G580 bei Saturn, aber stärker als beim G780. Für 500€ finde ich das ein Superangebot, man müsste nur mal testen, wie "wertig" es sich anfühlt. Aber selbst wenn zB die Tastatur etwas nachgibt (was ich gar nicht schlimm fänd, solang man deswegen nicht falsch tippt) wäre der Preis halt sehr attraktiv.


----------

